

Too Few University Jobs for America's Scientists - plessthanpt05
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/09/16/343539024/too-few-university-jobs-for-americas-young-scientists

======
mherdeg
Heartbreakingly, the NPR story says "There actually are jobs – in industry,
consulting, government and [other fields]", with [other fields] a hyperlink to
[http://www.whatcanyoubewithaphd.net/contact/](http://www.whatcanyoubewithaphd.net/contact/)
, which shows up as a Sedo parked domain to me (a page full of ads and devoid
of content).

~~~
Quizz
LOL the irony

------
PhantomGremlin
Doesn't the same situation also apply for most humanities PhDs? Here's a very
quick Google result[1]:

    
    
       Getting a literature Ph.D. will turn you into
       an emotional trainwreck, not a professor.
       ...
       I deeply regret going to graduate school
       ...
       I now realize graduate school was a terrible idea
       because the full-time, tenure-track literature
       professorship is extinct.
    

That's just one anecdote. But, fundamentally, the payoff for a PhD just
doesn't seem to be there any more. Too few tenure track jobs, too many non-
tenured adjunct professors. So why does tuition keep rising, why are there so
many administrators employed by universities? Why are grad students being
misled about the prospects?

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/life/culturebox/2013/04/there_...](http://www.slate.com/articles/life/culturebox/2013/04/there_are_no_academic_jobs_and_getting_a_ph_d_will_make_you_into_a_horrible.html)

